# H profile for chest of drawers



## belle_kai (Apr 15, 2015)

Purchased a flat pack chest of drawers that need to build from scratch. Basically I threw out the h profile piece that needs to go in the back of the chest of drawers - it was hard plastic, now I have been looking everywhere for one but cannot find one that is the same measurements as the original.

Is there an alternative can I buy something else that is readily available to secure the back? A builder told me yesterday when attempting to fix it that I needed that piece to prevent it from rocking side to side and it will make it secure. There are 3 back panels that need to cover the back piece that would touch the wall, and all that is missing is the h profile then I can complete this long overdue project..

if anyone can Give me advice etc I would truly appreciate it.

I have attached a picture of the h profile. I need measurements of 91.5 cm x 1.7 cm

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/60125722808_1/Custom_Clear_PVC_plastic_H_profile_for.jpg

thanks in advance


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Try these people for plastic H moulding. If they have the size ask them where/how you can obtain. Most of this type of material is an OEM type product special sized for a particular application.

You also might try someone who sells paneling as They sometimes use it in the manufacture of displays.

Another alternative is contact manufacture of the flat pack chest of drawers.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Can you call the mfg of the chest of drawers and tell them it wasn't in the package when you got it? They might send you a new one. I've had missing pieces from furniture you have to assemble and there is usually a number in the box to call if you are missing parts.

-Brian


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You shuld be able to find thator something similar at one of the BORG's. That H profle is only designed to keep the edges of the back pieces aligned. It will not stop racking or add any strength to the design. 
A single piece of plywood in place of the 3 pieces of whatever would do more to control racking than the H profile ever would.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You could probably just rout a rabbet on each side and cut a full back from a thin sheet of plywood and staple the back in. It would probably end up being a better piece of furniture and last longer anyways. However, you should be able to find that extrusion from somewhere.

I just searched google and it comes right up. Try: plastic extrusion h sections

search in Google images. A whole lot of pictures will come up and you can go to the various sites by reading the link off the pictures as you hoover over it. Just click the link.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

